# Rodent breeding rack



## enchantika (Nov 7, 2010)

Due to the number of snakes we now own we are looking into cost effectiveness and would like to start breeding our own 'feeds', have researched so know roughly whats invovled but struggling to get hold of decent cages/boxes without excessive costs. Any links or ideas would be hugely appreciated. THANKS.


----------



## Repidge (Jun 17, 2010)

think my racks cost bout £30 each to make, including the tubs wood and mesh for a 4 tub high rack and the savings in mice/rats paid for the initial cost in no time. growing your own is definately the way forward :2thumb:


----------



## nocturnalchunk (Oct 23, 2010)

i have to agree with repidge.....
mainly cos he built mine and there friggin mint....  cheap as chips


----------



## Repidge (Jun 17, 2010)

nocturnalchunk said:


> i have to agree with repidge.....
> mainly cos he built mine and there friggin mint....  cheap as chips


 Always like to see happy customers Haha :2thumb:


----------



## nocturnalchunk (Oct 23, 2010)

If i get my own way I may need another 4 in about 6 months


----------



## Repidge (Jun 17, 2010)

Just gimie a shout dude :2thumb:


----------



## nocturnalchunk (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh I will. Im thinking I may just keep the does from the first 3 letters and bump up my breeders


----------



## Repidge (Jun 17, 2010)

:lol2:


nocturnalchunk said:


> Oh I will. Im thinking I may just keep the does from the first 3 letters and bump up my breeders


 Sounds like you got the breeding bug


----------



## nocturnalchunk (Oct 23, 2010)

You know it. I want millions of the little beggers .

If I put my hand in now they all jump on  tame as you like


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

Repidge said:


> think my racks cost bout £30 each to make, including the tubs wood and mesh for a 4 tub high rack and the savings in mice/rats paid for the initial cost in no time. growing your own is definately the way forward :2thumb:


What tubs are you using? Any pics of your setup?


----------



## covkev (Dec 29, 2008)

ive got a wooden mesh rack with ikea slugis tubs that im getting rid of.


----------



## Repidge (Jun 17, 2010)

Demonlude said:


> What tubs are you using? Any pics of your setup?


 I use 32L underbed storage tubs from asda, gives loads of floor space and their the cheapest ones i found after a few weeks of searching. plus really easy to get hold of and cheap enough to replace if i need to.
Ill try get some pics posted nxt week.


----------

